# Guess What I Got Today



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL

In looking at the pics again, they look like they are in snow. The pups are in MN!!! How fitting.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

So precious!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

They are all three just so CUTE!!:smooch: I can imagine you are so excited!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I was thinking it looked like they were laying in snow also.....they are so cute!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEE!!! 
So much fun to look forward to....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How adorable!!!! What will you call her?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

At first glance I thought they were in snow and I was going to ask what kind of breeder you had..dumping tiny babies in snow for a Kodak Moment! LOL

How exciting for you!! They're all adorable.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

They really look adorable, black on white..


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> LOL
> 
> In looking at the pics again, they look like they are in snow. The pups are in MN!!! How fitting.


That was my first thought! They're precious:smooch:
Lucky you, I think Max had a paw in this


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

moverking said:


> That was my first thought! They're precious:smooch:
> Lucky you, I think Max had a paw in this


I am SURE she did. She did pass the night we wrote the check for the deposit. I told her she didn't have to run, the pup would not be here for a long time but she said it was time. 



> What will you call her?


We are working on that and we are open to suggestions! We know we can not name her officially until we actually meet her. We are comprising lists. We are playing with games with Halloween names (born 10/28) or have something to do with alcohol, mom was Brandy dad was Cutty (whiskey). We have to keep "the captain's" in the name somewhere. However their foundation stud was Captain Morgan so that is out. 

Ann


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Owww so cute I can imagine how excited you feel and oh my the weeks until you get her are going to drag by.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh , they are adorable. Our Apache was a black lab/springer mix and she was such a wonderful girl.... the dog that grew up with our boys and lived until shortly before her 15th birthday. Can't wait to see more pics and see one of these dolls grow up !!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

honeysmum said:


> Owww so cute I can imagine how excited you feel and oh my the weeks until you get her are going to drag by.


At least the holidays will speed them up. Do the holidays EVER come slowly?



> Can't wait to see more pics and see one of these dolls grow up !!!


 We are only getting one, but hopefully I will have more as they grow up until we get ours. 

Ann


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh they are soooooooo cute!

I'm glad you have the anticipation of a new little girl to help you get over the loss of Maxine. Looks like this was predestined based on the date coincidences. whichever one you choose, she is going to be special and just so darn good looking!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Nothing better than some puppy love  They are precious! Have you decided on a name?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

They are precious. I think black labs are beautiful.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations Ann,
Such adorable, marvelous, golden, precious. We're very happy for you and your family, it will help heal the wound.
Thanks again for your PM today.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww they are sooo cute!!! Im so excited for you


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Soooo cute! Hoping the time goes quickly for you!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

*Updated!!!*

Yesterday I went to the Captain's Labrador site and found these updated pictures. If you want to see the boys too, you can visit their site. 

http://www.captainskennels.com/Brandy_x_Cutty_2009_4_weeks_old.html

I AM SO EXCITED!!!!! Only 27 more days until we leave to pick her up!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, you are getting a field bred lab. **turns away, jealous!!**

They are so cute, you are so lucky!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

My eye keeps going to miss yellow - love her face! Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Tahla9999 said:


> Oh, you are getting a field bred lab. **turns away, jealous!!**
> 
> They are so cute, you are so lucky!!


Actually they are "tweeners". Momma is field, daddy is working conformation lines. I hope to have a great structured solid lab. Field dogs can be too weedy for me, thin long tails, no foot, houndy heads (not our pups mom of course) but I really like their drive and energy. Conformation dogs are just too much body for agility, too blocky. So our breeder found a good conformation working dog, and bred him with a good field line. I think they come out looking a little like the British bred labs. We will see.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Actually they are "tweeners". Momma is field, daddy is working conformation lines. I hope to have a great structured solid lab. Field dogs can be too weedy for me, thin long tails, no foot, houndy heads (not our pups mom of course) but I really like their drive and energy. Conformation dogs are just too much body for agility, too blocky. So our breeder found a good conformation working dog, and bred him with a good field line. I think they come out looking a little like the British bred labs. We will see.


Oh, the whole package. Even better!


----------

